# Snapper



## shadesofidaho (May 20, 2009)

I have a old snapper steel deck 19 3 hp #19303-2 series 3 2 cycle engine.Cant find engine make anybody know? Thanks Joe


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

I know that the 2-cycle snappers we sold had Wisconsin Robin engines on them,and back then,we used to installed a lot of the Briggs 2-cycle engines.I'm not sure if they came stock that way,though.
The Briggs had basically a square shaped tank,top cover,red plastic.
The Robin had a separate tank,and a metal blower housing.
Does either of these sound like what you have?

Steve


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Where is the ID on the mower, I have 2 Toro cast deck with 2-cycle and they are Suzuki, however I don't know the model. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The old Push 19" Snapper mowers had Tecumseh 600 series 2 Cycle engines on them. The engine ID tag, should be screwed onto one of the reed plate mtg screws behind the carburetor.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

geogrubb said:


> Where is the ID on the mower, I have 2 Toro cast deck with 2-cycle and they are Suzuki, however I don't know the model. Have a good one. Geo


The numbers on the Suzuki 2 cycle engines were stamped into the housing above the spark plug, and can be tracked down if you have the model number off the mower. If you no longer have the model number off the mower, then I can sometime trace back the model for the mower, if you have the numbers from the engine.

The Model and serial numbers on Toro mowers could have been on the mower deck between the handles, or if you have a model with a dash panel, then it may be underneath the panel where the cables are attached.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## ray432 (May 1, 2014)

It is probably a Robin. I have a 4 hp robin myself.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

The 19" from the 1980's had tecumseh's, the 21" from the 1990's had robins.


----------

